
PokeBin: Schedule free demo to view apt/house remotely to save on flights/hotels - pan_w
http://www.PokeBin.com
======
pan_w
The riskiest part of relocating is securing housing ahead of time. You want to
make sure that your new home is comfortable and that there are no regrets when
you purchase or sign the rental contract. Unfortunately, sellers and landlords
are not always honest. They conveniently leave out the negative aspects when
they advertise their offerings. One of my co-workers from Europe even got
scammed out of his apt and left homeless on arrival! That is why many people
have to go see the place in person before committing. However, sometimes that
is not possible because of time and money. Not everyone can take time off to
fly in and book hotels. My goal is to solve this issue as a real-time remote
video assistant.

After scheduling a viewing, a PokeBin representative shows up at the apartment
and conducts a live walkthrough with you via FaceTime or another video calling
app of your choice.

It could also be used for anything where you need eyes on the ground (i.e.
check on CraigsList meetup, your pet from work, crowdedness of restaurant, if
a party is popping, for a specific talk at a conference).

Please let us know what you think.

